# Direkte und indirekte Ansteuerung



## Festoliner (21 Januar 2017)

Hallo an alle Steuerungstechnikfreunde hier,

ich hätte da mal 2-3 Fragen zur Pneumatik und hoffe es kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen.

Was ist der unterschied zwischen einer Direkten und einer indirekten Ansteuerung?(bitte mit Beispiel)

Unterscheidungsmerkmale zwischen Leistungs-und Steuerteil einer Steuerung.

Prinzip der Vorsteuerung von Ventilen.

Ich bedanke mich jetzt schonmal für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Blockmove (21 Januar 2017)

Schau hier:

http://bfy.tw/9bzz

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Festoliner (21 Januar 2017)

danke hab ich alles schon gesehen , aber ich habe kein Beispiel dafür gefunden warum es eine direkte und indirekte Ansteuerung gibt oder für was die eine besser ist als die andere.
Wann wird welche Variante gewählt?


----------



## det (21 Januar 2017)

Moin Festoliner,

direkte Steuerung hat man, wenn das Ventil das  den Zylinder steuert direkt (perHand)  betätigt wird. Vergleichbar mit  einem mechanischem Schalter.
Bei indirekt wird das Zylinderventil über andere Ventile, Logik angesteuert. Vergleichbar mit Taster> SPS>  Relais.

Beim  Steuerteil hast Du Logik, Zeit und Tastventile oder Pneumatische  Staudruckgeber (vergleichbar mit einem Initiator). Das ganze ist  Baugröße PK2 oder PK3. Wie Kabel 0,5².
Der Leistungsteil sind dicke Ventile mit größerem Querschnitt für reichlich Luft Durchfluss. Halt 4² oder 35².

Bei  sehr kleinen Ventilen kann der Ventilkolben direkt vom Elektromagneten  bewegt werden. Bei größeren Ventilen nimmt man, um riesige Spulen zu  vermeiden, ein kleines Pilot oder Vorsteuerventil welches den großen  Ventilkolben mit Luft bewegt.

Such mal nach den Basics von Pneumatik. Das Netz ist voll davon.

Grüße Detlef


----------



## Festoliner (22 Januar 2017)

HAllo det,

ja das Internet ist voll von diesem zeugs aber leider nicht immer mit nachvollziehbaren Erklärungen dazu ;-)
Kannst du mir auch noch sagen warum man in der Pneumatik mit einem Absoluten und in der Hydraulik mit einem relativen druck verwendet?


----------



## det (23 Januar 2017)

Hallo Festoliner,

ist ganz einfach. Wir haben auf Meereshöhe ca. 1 Bar Luftdruck. Bei offenen Pneumatiksystemen würde dieses 1 Bar sich messtechnisch auswirken. Bei nominal 6 Bar Arbeitsdruck ist 1 Bar Gegendruck ne Menge.
Bei 100 oder mehr Bar Druck in Hydraulikanlagen ist das marginal.
Beachte ich dieses 1 Bar messe ich absolut. Messe ich nur den Systemdruck ist es relativ.

Grüße Detlef


----------

